# Dust or algae all around the glass



## frd72 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just upgrade my tank from 33G to 75G and i have it running for 3 weeks now..
I noticed that i have to scrape or use a magnet cleaner to keep the glass clear. looks like algae if i leave it for few days but it looks like dust everyday i use mag float..
Is this normal or am i missing something??
Thanks in advance..

teddy


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

I get the same thing, sounds pretty normal. Maybe the tank went through a small cycle. Diatoms maybe?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It will still have more of a cycle..... I upgraded from a 50g breeder to a 75g with 33g sump 4 months ago and still have to scrape the glass every 2 days.

Although algae on the glass is unsightly, I love it because it is a source of food for the corals and snails.

The fine green dust algae that sits in the water column is filtered out by my gorgs, naepthea and other filter feeders like clams.

If you want less algae you could try feeding less, making sure no sunlight reaches the tank, having a micron bag to filter particles, boosting up calcium and alk so coraline algae will out compete the other algae....

Anyhow I believe that the algae that grows on the glass in my tank is because of the daylight my tank recieves daily, it's right beside a bay window.

hope this helps GL!!


----------



## frd72 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks a lot for all replies...

teddy


----------

